# SQL: Zusammenfassen von Datensätzen



## Onkel Hatti (9. Feb 2010)

Hallöchen.

Ich hätte da gerne mal nen Problem:

Ich habe drei Tabellen

Tabelle 'DVD'

```
id    Titel
----------
0    Test1
1    Test2
```
Tabelle 'Genre'

```
id    Genre
-----------
0    Humor
1    Spielfilm
```
Jetzt kann eine DVD mehreren Genres angehören, also die dritte Tabelle 'DVD_Genre'

```
id_dvd    id_genre
-----------------
0           0
0           1
```
Wenn ich jetzt nen SQL Befehl absetze:

```
SELECT Titel, Genre FROM DVD,Genre,DVD_Genre WHERE DVD_Genre.id_genre=Genre.id AND DVD_Genre.id_dvd=DVD.id;
```
kommt richtigerwise heraus:

```
Titel     Genre
--------------
Test1   Humor
Test1   Spielfilm
```
Ich hätte aber gerne jeden Titel nur einmal, dafür die Genres zusammengefasst, so dass herauskommt:

```
Titel     Genre
--------------
Test1   Humor,Spielfilm
```
Meine Frage nun: Lässt sich sowas in SQL realisieren?

Danke
 Hatti


----------



## Gast2 (9. Feb 2010)

Ich gehe jetzt mal von einer MySQL aus, da geht das mit group_concat. Bei Oracle, DB2 oder MS SQL geht das nicht so. (...geht aber auch, ist allerdings umständlicher, zumindest bei Oracle)

Ein Beispiel das deinem sehr nahe kommt:
MySQL Lists: mysql: RE: Concatenate a column in multiple rows into one column?


----------



## Onkel Hatti (10. Feb 2010)

Das ist eigentlich genau das, was ich brauche, aber ich benutze leider HSQLDB.
Ich suche weiter...

Hatti


----------

